# New LGD won't eat



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Tuesday, July 6, we went and picked up a 6 month old Anatolian Shepherd/ Great Pyrenees mix. Her skin was irritated and she was very itchy so we gave some ivermectin orally in case of mange and also as a heartworm preventative. She walked around and seemed fine that day. 

On Wednesday I took her to the vet to check her out and see what he thought about the skin. He said that it was from fleas and sold me a Nexgard pill and gave her a rabies shot. She didn't eat well Tuesday or Wednesday and there was some vomit by her. We thought that the car ride upset her stomach. 

Thursday she ate good, so I gave the Nexgard. That evening was the last time that we have seen her eat. Friday she was lethargic, refusing food, but would drink. She is a little less lethargic today, but we have not seen her eat. Her temp is 101.7, no stomach pain, no dehydration. She did vomit this morning. 

It seems like she is either depressed or too scared to eat. If she isn't eating in the morning, she will go to the vet first thing. 

Has anyone else had a dog do this?? She may be eating when we can't see... We have 2 other dogs. One will not let other dogs eat without permission. We have tried separating them at feeding time. She will also not take any type of treat that we have offered. We have given probios and a vitamin gel to her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she is extremely stressed. Maybe the dominant dog is a bit much for her and she is too afraid to eat. Any way to keep them separate for a while?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

We can feed separately. Maybe we'll keep her in the barnyard for awhile.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I agree that it’s likely stress. I don’t know why, but a lot of GP we raised when I was growing up would stop eating when they were stressed. Some would stop eating because it was too hot. Some would stop eating because a new dog came in or we sold a horse. Some would stop eating because they were scared by gun shots or fireworks. Any changes and we had those ones that just went off food, sometimes for days. 

All the changes, learning where she fits in, and the shots and pills, it might just be upsetting her system right now. If you can separate and give her time to decompress, that may help. 

Do the other dogs accept her? Are they fairly nice to her? Hopefully you can get it all worked out. It’s a horrible feeling when you can’t get any animal to eat, and especially troubling when they’re young.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes is it is troubling!! The others accept her, just don't let her eat when they are around.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My LGD had a reaction to some meds. He had itchy skin. He stopped eating. So I took him bread in milk. And a small bowl of mac n cheese. Savaski devoured both bowls. The next day he ate his food. Whenever he doesnt eat (Hes 3 yrs now) i give him the same 2 bowl meals. And he eats the next day!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s really interesting. I may have to try that next time my mom’s dog decides he’s on a hunger strike. 

If they don’t let her eat, I would definitely separate at feeding time like you had mentioned. I think she’s feeling super stressed. A little time to be clam and relaxed might go a long way.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

She still isn't eating. We brought her into the house and put her into the nice big kennel with the cushion. We had her walking around and she went back in on her own so she must feel secure. I think we'll be going to the vet tomorrow... My paramedic son checked her out tonight and agrees that there are no symptoms of anything wrong.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Have you tried mixing something delicious into her food? A raw or scrambled egg, some sausage, chicken broth, even peanut butter would be something you could try. In the summer my anatolians seem to be less interested in food than when it's cold out so we mix some sort of leftover goodie into one of their meals to encourage them to eat. I doubt it's the same situation, but maybe it's worth a shot.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

We have tried everything. Went to the vet this morning. No fever, no painful abdomen, no parasites, no symptoms. She lost 4 pounds since Wednesday. He gave me a jar full of blended dog food, algae, colostrum, and electrolytes. She should get 12 ccs every hour. He wants her to be eating by Wednesday or we will go back and get x-rays.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh gosh, I’m sorry it’s such a struggle to get your girl to eat. I hope she find her appetite soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When a dogs tummy is upset, I boil up chicken and have good amount of broth from being boiled and also make some rice. Then put some rice, broth and chicken in a bowl. Feed 2 x a day. 

Give it for a while until the dog is better, you can start adding some of the dog food in the mix to start the dog back onto the dog food, when ready.
If the dog refuses to eat that, I would be very concerned.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Her stomach doesn't seem upset. She has no stomach pain, no swelling or bloat. She has been drinking. It is like she consciously decides not to eat anything. The vet opened up a can of food and was shocked that she wouldn't touch it. There was just a little vomiting over the past few days. This is weird. Hopefully the drench that the vet gave will get her eating.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Try the chicken/rice I mentioned, make up a small batch and see.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I really think it is the stress of a new home and a new pack to integrate in. You may just have to move super slow in integrating with the other dogs. It sounds like they are too intimidating for her.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

She didn't want the chicken and rice at all.. So far she has had about 60 ccs of the mix they gave me. We just went outside and she greeted the other LGD with a tail wag, but then looked for a place to lie down.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I think this is what they put in the mix that they called algae.









Spirulina Chewables for Dogs


Supports a healthy immune system, normal detoxification process and enhances support for a healthy allergy response.




www.springtimeinc.com





I guess that will help get rid of the Nexgard's effects on her.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

My husband says she really acts like she has floppy kid syndrome. He went to get some B complex gel.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

No useful advice, I hope your dog gets well.
I really want an LGD, just don't want to mess one up.
So I keep reading y'all's dog posts, trying to learn.
Another dream for when I retire!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

She ate canned food this morning. And she is walking around and interested in things again!! I think it was a bad reaction to the Nexgard. I'm not sure what helped--the algae, the force feeding, or the B complex.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Great to hear!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So glad she ate! I hope she keeps eating and keeps getting better. I wouldn’t doubt that a reaction to meds compounded the stress of being in a new situation. Sounds like you’ve got her on the right track for complete recovery.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope so! Thanks everyone for the ideas and information!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good to hear she is better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the dog is getting better.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you. She is doing great now!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

